# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Victor Vasareli - Themeluesi i Artit Optik

## Fiori

*VICTOR VASARELI  THEMELUESI I ARTIT OPTIK        *  

_ Nga MUSTAFA FERIZI
         Studiues i artit_

Viktor Vazareli (1906-1997) është njeri nga reformatorët më të spikatur të artit modern,  që thyen sterotipet, që rrënuan themelet e artit tradicional, e mbi to ndërtuan arketipe të reja estetike e filozofike  të një arti  me të cilin do të shënohet krejt një epokë,  krejt një shekull - epoka   e artit t; shekulli  XX-të 
	Viktor Vazareli konsiderohet themelues i op artit, apo i artit optik. Ky art  shpesh herë paraqitet edhe me atribute e nocione  tjera:  si perceptim abstrakt, art i iluzionit, (nga se krijon iluzionin e lëvizjes  dhe të imazheve të mëshehta), pastaj si art manipulativ (nga se manipulon me shikimin e shikuesit),  si art që shkakton dhembjen e syve, etj.
Krahas Vazarelit, artin optik e kultivuan edhe artistët tjerë të viteve të gjashtëdhjeta, nga të cilët dallohet Brixhit Raili, e sidomos Xhezu Rafael Soto. Mirëpo, Vazareli është ai artist, që op artin  e ngriti në shprehje avangarde, që i dha përmasa ndërkombëtare. 
Ai u lind në Peçuh të Hungarisë, në vitin 1908. Në jetën e tij biografike dhe krijuese janë me rendësi tri momente: hyrja në studion e Shandor Bortnikut, në moshën rinore, pastaj, kalimi në Paris në vitin 1930, ku qëndron deri në çastet e fundit të jetës nentëdhjetëvjeçare, si dhe njohja e tij me koleksionarën dhe galeristen franceze Denize Rone, me ndihmën e së cilës do të trasojë  rrugën e famës dhe afimimit
Op-arti është vazhdimësi e informelit, pra e artit të rebelimit, por që ndryshon dukshëm nga ky art, sepse op arti synon të krijojë lidhje të ngushta me njeriun e tjetërsuar, me jetën dhe shoqërinë e zhytur në kundërthënie e sfida të natyrave të ndryshme, te viteve te  gjashtëdhjeta.   Duke trajtuar artin optik,  Vazareli në fakt riaktualizon konceptin e gjeometrik  të cilin e artikuluan për të parën herë mendimtarët e lashtë grekë, konkretisht  Platoni dhe Artistoteli,  kur deshën ta përcaktojnë, ta determinojnë idealin dhe statusin estetik të së bukurës. Duke aplikuar konceptin gjeometrik, Vazareli  angazhohet të krijojë një art të rëndomtë, të socializuar, të kuptueshëm për masën,  e jo te hermetizuar brenda një elite të ngushtë artofilesh. Në këtë drejtim ai sikur  heq breroren e artit e cila shekuj me radhë,  kishte qëndruar  mbi artin. 
Si në jetë, po ashtu edhen art, analogjitë janë të rralla, por të mundshme. Kështu, ndërkohë që artisti amerikan Frank Stella,  krijon modelin hard edge të pikturës  me skaje të ashpra, të bazuar mbi konceptin e gjeometrizmit abstrakt, të njëjtin koncept në Evropë e aplikon edhe Vazareli, duke krijuar një yrnek pikture racionale, të  mbështetur edhe mbi  logjikën matematikore. Në anën tjetër, përderisa në Amerikë,  Kalderi artikulon artin kinetik,  me forma plastike mobile që lëvizin në hapësirë, të njëjtin art, pra kinetzmin, e trajton edhe Vazareli, por në veprat e tij,   iluzioni  apo procesi i lëvizjes nuk zhvillohet në hapësirë , por në retinën e syrit të njeriut. Pikërisht për këtë  arsye  kintezmi artistik i Vazarelit ndryshe quhet edhe art retinor. 
 Arti i Vazarelit është i veçantë për shumëçka, por edhe për faktin se unifikon, apo sintetizon të gjitha artet, duke  lidhë nder vete në mënyrë të natyrshme. Mu për këtë veprat e tij kanë tipare të pikturës, grafikës, skulpturës, disejnit.  Artin optik ky artist e aplikoi madje edhe në fasadat e ngrehurinave të arkitekturës urbane. Duke vështruar projeksionet gjeometriko-abstraktete,  Vazarelit, kuptojmë fare qartë se  fenomeni i tredimensionalitetit nuk paraqitet vetëm në artin plastik, siç është menduar  shumë shekuj më parë,  por edhe në mediumet tjera të artit pamor.
Në fillim të krijimtarisë së tij Vazareli është i ndikuar mjaft nga gjeometrizmi abstrakt i Pit Mondrin, e veçmas nga supermantizmi i Kazimir Maleviqit, të cilit,  do të ia kushtojë plotë një cikël veprash, të realizuara në teknikën bardh dhe zi. Së këndejmi, Vazarelei do ta tejkalojë Maleviqin dhe katroret e tij të bardhë në sfondin e zi, duke krijuar Zebrat me te cilat  do të afirmohet, jo vetëm në Evropë, por edhe në botë. 
Dikotominë bardh- zi Vazareli do ta shpjegojë edhe teoretikisht në Manifestin e  verdhë, nga i cili mësohet se e bardha simbolizon dritën, pra paraqet diçka, kurse e zeza praqet errësirën, pra hiçin.  Dhe në këtë kontrast midis të bardhës dhe të zezës, pra midis diçit dhe hiçit projekton Vazareli  ciklin e zebrave, që pa dyshim është tërësia më e realizuar në krijimtarinë e tij vizuale. 
Në vazhdimësi Vazareli në kompozicionet e tij gjithnjë e më shpesh, do të   implementon  koloritin i cili vjen në shprehje, sidomos në realizimet e përmbledhura në ciklin Folkori planetar, pastaj në permutacionet e vitit 1966, si dhe në strukturat relievore. Në të vërtetë, koloriti, drita dhe lëvizja e saj, së bashku me format e ndryshme gjeometrike,  përbejnë esencën e artit optik dhe kinetik të Vazarelit.  Është ky art i ideve dhe koncepteve të piktorit që përkojnë me vitet e gjashtëdhjeta, me vitet e lëkundjeve dhe përplasjeve të mëdha politike sociale dhe shoqërore
Ishte e sigurt se me artin e Vazarelit, përfundonte një surrogat artistik i dalur kohe, dhe lindte një ideal i ri kreativ dhe estetik që do te komunojë me shkencën dhe filozofinë. Dhe nëse arti optik, duhet të definohet disi,  atëherë domosdoshmërish na imponohet Hegeli, i cili tha se arti është iluzion i së vërtetës. Kurse Vazareli thënien e filozofit gjerman e dëshmoi në mënyrë konkrete me iluzionin e tij artistik. Kjo është ndërlidhja më e drejtpërdrejt e artit me filozofinë,   të cilën nderlidhe,  siç do te tregohet më pas, do  ta thellojë edhe më,  arti konceptual.

----------

